# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Soft robotics from XYZAidan

## Airicist

youtube.com/XYZAidan

twitter.com/xyzaidan

instagram.com/xyzaidan

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robotic Insole

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> Here’s a cool DIY, soft robotic, orthopedic insole!

----------


## Airicist

The Crawli - A Simple Walking Soft Robot

Published on Nov 8, 2015




> Squish squish squish. Hear that? That’s the sound of the Crawli, an itty-bitty crawling soft robot.

----------


## Airicist

The Aerobox - A Soft Robotics Control Box

Published on Nov 22, 2015




> Tiny 3D printed soft robotics control module. Just sounds like a tongue-twister, but it is much, much more!

----------


## Airicist

Design Stream: Designing a Soft Robot LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 27, 2015




> My first livestream in which I design a soft robot.

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robot Adapters

Published on Dec 6, 2015




> Let’s make soft robotics easier, one air-tight connection at a time.
> 
> Thingiverse: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1161909

----------


## Airicist

Soft MeArm Gripper

Published on Feb 7, 2016




> Today we’re going to make a squishy gripper for a popular open-source robot arm!

----------


## Airicist

Silicone Suction Grippers

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> Today I show how to build tiny vacuum-powered suction grippers!

----------

